# NORTHWAVE LEGEND VS NORTHWAVE DECADE. Different company stiffness rating? THANKS



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Yallo again. 
Quick one. Need new boots. 32 don't fit my feet great however much i wanted the tm-two :laughat2: So it looks like northwave fit my feet best. No pressure points and comfy out of the box. 

2015 SETUP: NS proto, burton genesis
Riding: 55/45% freeride/freestyle
Been riding 3-years and probs intermediate rider.

My question is whether people would recommend the legend (7/10 flex) or the decade (8/10)? 

The legend flex rating seems more appropriate/all mountain however it seems to be of reduced quality e.g. decade has tf3 liner and footbed, better cushioning and an articulated cuff. 
Do people think the decade will be too stiff?

Many folks (inc. the shop guys) told me the burton ion would be too stiff for my freestyle stuff and i should avoid. These same people have said the decade will be fine/good even though they both have the same flex rating of 8/10. Is this because of variation between companies stiffness ratings? 

Any/all help would be most appreciated and reduce the chances of my pestering y'all any further :crazy1:
funkyou


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

I had the decade. Very comfy boot for me but only lasted 20 days. Packed out way too fast!


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

mdc said:


> I had the decade. Very comfy boot for me but only lasted 20 days. Packed out way too fast!


20-days? That's shocking. To be honest I had some northwave freedoms which are pretty soft to start and they were mushy within a weeks riding...

I've just discovered the burton imperial exists. So the ion fit me great but will be too stiff, the ruler wasn't such a good fit.

Anyone know if the imperial fits similarly to the ion at all?


----------

